# It's getting harder to not give up



## stacey112109 (May 12, 2017)

In April one morning, I woke up and was getting ready to go to work, all of a sudden I felt dizzy and my heart was racing. Went to Dr. and she said it was a panic attack, tried to put me on AD, which I refused to take, felt off for 2 weeks, couldn't even go to work. Went to ER back in march for upper stomach pain thought it was my gallbladder,because my amylase and lipase were high, they did a TSH .950. Have been having muscle pains, insomnia, anxiety, hip pain, I have a red face with what looks like pimples on cheeks and bridge of nose,the redness gets worse in the evening, lost 14 lbs in 1 month, but always hungry, feet cramps, chest pains, HA. On Monday I went to ER with chest pains, they said my heart was fine, chest xray was clear. I looked at the labs they ran and TSH was .560, went to DR yesterday they ran a Thyroid panel. TSH was .440, but my T3 was 21, DR hasn't called about the results, but the NP I work with gave my results to me. Anyway I feel like I am losing my mind. I had postpartum Hyperthyroid 6 years ago. I feel like something is wrong, I was and active person before all this. Yesterday was a good day, but today all i want to do is lay in bed. I have 2 kids, 7 and 12. I'm lost. Any info would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

Did they run antibodies? TSI or thyroglobulin?

If not they should.


----------



## stacey112109 (May 12, 2017)

No they pretty much keep telling me to take the AD and see the psychiatrist they referred me to in June. I know my body and I know when somethings not right, I feel like the only one that cares is the NP i work for, we're trying to get him switched over to be my PCP, but that takes 2 weeks. All my symptoms intensify in the evening.


----------



## 2littlebadgers (Apr 20, 2017)

Your comment about the redness on your cheeks and bridge of your nose made me immediately think of lupus - have any doctors mentioned that and/or run bloodwork to check for it? The "butterfly" rash is a classic lupus symptom, along with chest pain, shortness of breath and joint pain. My grandfather had it, and had all of the above symptoms, including debilitating fatigue. I would definitely ask - a simple blood test (ANA) will indicate if you are having an immune response that would indicate lupus. Best of luck to you.


----------

